# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Afficher les proprits d'un fichier, dossier ou imprimante par dfaut

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Afficher les proprits d'un fichier, dossier ou imprimante par dfaut

Ce source montre comment afficher la page de proprits d'un fichier, d'un rpertoire ou de l'imprimante par dfaut.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

